# Setting up new loft



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Will post pictures soon. It's an 8'x14' I found from a guy getting out. We are putting it on timbers about 6' off the ground against our raised pad/yard in the back. Everything has to be up due to possible flooding as we have a river on the front of the property and a creek in the back.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck with that are you moving it in one pice or do you have to take it apart?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

all the best.........put up a pic soon


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Moving it in one piece. Neighbor has a crane and is going to set it in place.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Been slacking on getting pictures up. Between getting ready for our first child in 2 weeks and being busy getting this loft moved. We set it up in place with the crane yesterday. These pictures will be of the loft before we moved it and the initial move to my place.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing showed up on my end  congrats on the baby though!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Copy and paste the img code for each pic, We can't access you pic.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yatzee! There it is!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Loft Movers. Would be a great show. How much did that go for?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Loft Movers. Would be a great show. How much did that go for?


He moved it for 600. Was hard to find someone that could do it. Was worth it considering I got the loft for a good price and was much cheaper than I could build an 8'x14'. Not to mention it is completely painted, sided, nest boxes, perches, the works. Neighbor used his crane and set it into place for no charge, will post those pics here soon. That was an interesting day.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

You going to race out of it?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job. Looked like it went well.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

that is awesome! I have never seen a loft move. that looks like a very nice looking loft.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Super job. Nothing beats having something that is almost completely ready to move in. I would love to have had my lofts come painted. You will enjoy filling it up. Regards, Charlie


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Pip Logan said:


> You going to race out of it?


Yes I do plan on racing between deployments. We'll see how it works out. Will most likely just be OB's for the next few years.

The pics I just posted are of the final move with the neighbors crane. I have some pretty awesome neighbors. Oh and my cattle dog helped out. The last pic is of the loft in place. Still have quite a bit of work to do on it but relieved that it made it thus far.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*nice*

I am sure it was a lot of work for you and your friends but man look what you have now good luck with your birds I am sure with your drive you will have some winners


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you expecting a flood. LOL It looks very cool. I guess you will have to have a scaffolding to build the aviary back.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks awesome! Good luck!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Are you expecting a flood. LOL It looks very cool. I guess you will have to have a scaffolding to build the aviary back.


Actually yes, just down our driveway is a river and behind the loft is a creek. There was a flood straight up to our pad 2 years ago and the year before that. Both before we moved in but I believe the stories.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Glad this thing is coming to fruition.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to ask a logical question Why didn't you set it to the left on the grass, Just wondering. Im sure you have a reason.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

That's our elevated grass area behind the house. It's actually where I have some make shift lofts set up right now. We have a son on the way and I'd like to have a place for him to play someday. It is just plain crowded back there so this frees up a lot of space. The ravine is unused space as the ground is so moist and soft 8 months of the year. Also the loft is facing southwest which is going to be ideal for exposure and race returns from the south.

We are building a deck around the loft that will come out about 8' in the front with steps leading up from the grass.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! Great stuff.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

West said:


> He moved it for 600. Was hard to find someone that could do it. Was worth it considering I got the loft for a good price and was much cheaper than I could build an 8'x14'. Not to mention it is completely painted, sided, nest boxes, perches, the works. Neighbor used his crane and set it into place for no charge, will post those pics here soon. That was an interesting day.


I think you got a good deal. Good luck


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

West said:


> That's our elevated grass area behind the house. It's actually where I have some make shift lofts set up right now. We have a son on the way and I'd like to have a place for him to play someday. It is just plain crowded back there so this frees up a lot of space. The ravine is unused space as the ground is so moist and soft 8 months of the year. Also the loft is facing southwest which is going to be ideal for exposure and race returns from the south.
> 
> We are building a deck around the loft that will come out about 8' in the front with steps leading up from the grass.


That anwers my question, thanks, Its going to be a unique and cool looking loft. Congrats on the son on the way.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool Loft set-up.............High & Dry!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Great move pictures, ur almost there it looks like..


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi West

Thats a great deal because I built my loft on top of my garage, and have a large tree over it thats coming down Saturday and will cost me more than my modern loft. Wow thats an awesome loft with a little TLC its a champions loft. Good luck on your baby. I was into construction when I was a bit younger, but changed careers, so now I deliver babies for a living. There are many numbers you can use when your baby arrives to name your new baby birds. Weight in milligrams, time of delivery (military), month&date (four digits), Time span wifes in labor. You get the point. Good luck and please post interior and exterior pictures of your New loft. great job


----------

